# Sauvegarde sur disque externe



## AnouchAC (21 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis à court d'espace sur mon Macbook Air (121go), et je souhaite donc faire une sauvegarde sur disque externe. De plus j'aimerai pouvoir récupérer mon ordinateur tel quel si je dois en changer pour une quelconque raison.
On m'a donc conseillé de faire une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur mon disque dur externe (MAC OS Journalisé). 
J'ai alors un problème : ma sauvegarde Time Machine ne fait que 90Go, il semble donc qu'il manque des fichiers et, effectivement, j'observe que ma photothèque normalement de 47Go en fait ici 17. De même pour plusieurs autres dossiers (ci joints des photos).

Plusieurs questions donc : 

La sauvegarde Time Machine ne prend-t-elle pas en compte le drive iCloud ? (ayant certains dossiers sur le Cloud) Mais je précise que ma photothèque n'est pas sur le Cloud.
Ai-je mal fait ma sauvegarde Time Machine ?

Merci de vos réponses !

Anouch A.C.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

A la place d'une sauvegarde Time machine, je te suggèrerais plutôt un clone.
Une fois que le clone est terminé, tu redémarres dessus et tu vérifies que tu as bien toutes tes données, que ton clone est donc bien le miroir de ton disque de travail.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2020)

Une sauvegarde TM (pour TimeMachine) est une sauvegarde de ton disque à un instant T. Elle sera faite à plusieurs moment afin de pouvoir revenir en arrière pour restaurer un fichier effacé par erreur ou pour revenir à une ancienne version du fichier.
Si le disque actuel de ton mac est quasi plein, TM ne changera rien. Supprimer des fichiers de ton disque et te dire qu'ils sont dans la sauvegarde TM est une très mauvaise idée. Tu risques de les perdre définitivement.

Pour tes autres questions, je laisse les autres y répondre.


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A la place d'une sauvegarde Time machine, je te suggèrerais plutôt un clone.
> Une fois que le clone est terminé, tu redémarres dessus et tu vérifies que tu as bien toutes tes données, que ton clone est donc bien le miroir de ton disque de travail.



Je dis pareil...


----------



## AnouchAC (21 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A la place d'une sauvegarde Time machine, je te suggèrerais plutôt un clone.
> Une fois que le clone est terminé, tu redémarres dessus et tu vérifies que tu as bien toutes tes données, que ton clone est donc bien le miroir de ton disque de travail.



Merci de votre réponse ! En quoi consiste un clone et comment puis-je en faire un ?


----------



## AnouchAC (21 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Une sauvegarde TM (pour TimeMachine) est une sauvegarde de ton disque à un instant T. Elle sera faite à plusieurs moment afin de pouvoir revenir en arrière pour restaurer un fichier effacé par erreur ou pour revenir à une ancienne version du fichier.
> Si le disque actuel de ton mac est quasi plein, TM ne changera rien. Supprimer des fichiers de ton disque et te dire qu'ils sont dans la sauvegarde TM est une très mauvaise idée. Tu risques de les perdre définitivement.
> 
> Pour tes autres questions, je laisse les autres y répondre.



Merci de votre réponse ! Ma sauvegarde Time Machine est sur disque dur EXTERNE donc je ne risque pas de perdre mes données si?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2020)

AnouchAC a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse ! En quoi consiste un clone et comment puis-je en faire un ?


Pour faire un clone il te faut un logiciel comme Carbon Copy Cloner ou bien Super Duper. Il te faut un dd externe vierge.
Le clone, c'est une copie presque confirme de ton disque source.

A la fin du clonage, tu redémarres sur ton clone pour vérifier qu'il est OK et que tu as toutes tes données.


----------



## AnouchAC (21 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour faire un clone il te faut un logiciel comme Carbon Copy Cloner ou bien Super Duper. Il te faut un dd externe vierge.
> Le clone, c'est une copie presque confirme de ton disque source.
> 
> A la fin du clonage, tu redémarres sur ton clone pour vérifier qu'il est OK et que tu as toutes tes données.


Ok, mais lorsque je redémarre sur mon clone, s’il n’est pas OK, est ce que je perds mes données ? 
merci !


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2020)

AnouchAC a dit:


> Ok, mais lorsque je redémarre sur mon clone, s’il n’est pas OK, est ce que je perds mes données ?
> merci !


Non, parce que le clone c'est la copie de ton disque interne. Donc ton disque interne n'a pas bougé et contient toutes tes données.


----------



## AnouchAC (21 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Non, parce que le clone c'est la copie de ton disque interne. Donc ton disque interne n'a pas bougé et contient toutes tes données.


Ok merci ! Je vais essayer ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2020)

AnouchAC a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse ! Ma sauvegarde Time Machine est sur disque dur EXTERNE donc je ne risque pas de perdre mes données si?


Si tu supprimes des données sauvegardées par TM, la prochaine sauvegarde TM va aussi considérer qu‘il ne doit pas les garder. Au bout des plusieurs jours, ces données ne seront alors plus restaurables via TM. Le nombre de jour dépendra de la place sur le disque TM et d’autres paramètres. TM gardant plusieurs versions du disque à divers instants, il finira par supprimer les plus anciens.


----------



## AnouchAC (21 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu supprimes des données sauvegardées par TM, la prochaine sauvegarde TM va aussi considérer qu‘il ne doit pas les garder. Au bout des plusieurs jours, ces données ne seront alors plus restaurables via TM. Le nombre de jour dépendra de la place sur le disque TM et d’autres paramètres. TM gardant plusieurs versions du disque à divers instants, il finira par supprimer les plus anciens.


 Ah oui je comprends mieux, cloner est donc le seul moyen de garder mon ordi intact en cas de changement ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2020)

Oui, cloner est le mieux pour faire une restauration du mac. Mais cela ne t'empêche pas d'avoir en plus des sauvegardes TM sur un 2ème disque externe.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2020)

AnouchAC a dit:


> Ah oui je comprends mieux, cloner est donc le seul moyen de garder mon ordi intact en cas de changement ?


Ca n'est pas le _seul_ moyen, c'est un moyen efficace


----------



## Didoufry (26 Mars 2020)

AnouchAC a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à court d'espace sur mon Macbook Air (121go), et je souhaite donc faire une sauvegarde sur disque externe. De plus j'aimerai pouvoir récupérer mon ordinateur tel quel si je dois en changer pour une quelconque raison.
> On m'a donc conseillé de faire une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur mon disque dur externe (MAC OS Journalisé).
> ...




Bonjour,

La réponse à la question soulignée ci-dessus m'intéresse particulièrement. J'ai cherché à savoir si Time Machine prenait en compte mon dossier iCloud et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la réponse.
J'envisage de faire de mon iPad machine principale et d'utiliser abondamment iCloud Drive. cependant, je souhaite couvrir mes arrières et m'assurer que je possède une sauvegarde de ce dossier, au cas où...
Comment faire, merci de votre aide 

Éric


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mars 2020)

Je viens de vérifier avec le dossier shortcut de iCloud, il est bien sauvegardé par Time Machine


----------



## Didoufry (26 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier avec le dossier shortcut de iCloud, il est bien sauvegardé par Time Machine



Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai cherché dans ma sauvegarde, mais je n'ai rien trouvé 
Pourrais-tu m'indiquer l'endroit où trouver cette info ? J'ai vérifié dans les réglages de Time Machine et le fichier n'est pas exclu de la sauvegarde.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mars 2020)

Tu vas dans un répertoire de iCloud via le Finder, puis tu lances Time Machine via le "Entrer dans Time Machine" du menu (comme si tu voulais restaurer une ancienne version du fichier). S'il te propose ça, c'est que ça fonctionne


----------



## Didoufry (27 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tu vas dans un répertoire de iCloud via le Finder, puis tu lances Time Machine via le "Entrer dans Time Machine" du menu (comme si tu voulais restaurer une ancienne version du fichier). S'il te propose ça, c'est que ça fonctionne



Excellent, ça fonctionne ! Merci @ecatomb


----------



## asticotboy (19 Juin 2020)

Hello !
Je relance un peu le sujet...
Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe : pour bien faire, il faudrait utiliser Time Machine + faire un clone (Carbon Copy par exemple).
Donc 2 DD externe ? (+ cloud...)
Je devrais bientôt recevoir mon nouveau MBA, avec un petit 256 Go (suffisant pour mon utilisation), je prévois 2 DD de 256 pour les sauvegardes ?
Par contre si vous avez des modèles de DD, je suis preneur

;-)


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2020)

asticotboy a dit:


> Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe : pour bien faire, il faudrait utiliser Time Machine + faire un clone (Carbon Copy par exemple).
> Donc 2 DD externe ? (+ cloud...)


Oui pour les 2 dd externes.




asticotboy a dit:


> je prévois 2 DD de 256 pour les sauvegardes ?


Non, pour TM prend un dd plus gros, je dirais (Soyons fou !) un dd de 1To.

Evite de prendre de dd de l même marque / même modèle : en cas de mauvaise série, tu risques que les deux claquent en même temps.


----------



## asticotboy (19 Juin 2020)

Merci pour tes conseils avisés


----------

